# Staring at Me All The Time



## Courage's Mommy (Aug 23, 2016)

I find it disconcerting sometimes that Courage stares at me all the time, mostly because I don't know what to do for him. I don't know if he's hungry, or if he wants to be petted or what! 

What does he want from me when he stares? :dontknow:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think he just wants you to reassure him that he is home, and not going anywhere. I seem to remember that he is a rescue? Sometimes they want to make sure they know where you are, and what you are doing!


----------



## Courage's Mommy (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Susan,

No, he's not a rescue, I got him from a breeder. With all that was going on in there, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't feel like he was rescued when I got him!

You know what? You said the same thing that I think sometimes when he's staring at me! He just has this look like he wants to be hugged... I hate to be a pest, asking all these questions, but he just has so many quirks that as a first time Chi owner, I don't understand! LOL Like, if I'm about to pick him up, he stands stock still and turns his head, like maybe if he doesn't look I'll go away! Could that actually be what he's thinking? Could he be telling me that he doesn't want me to pick him up? I won't ask anymore questions right now; thanks for your help!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My chi's mostly do NOT liked to be picked up. I have stairs by the couch, and my recliner, so that if they want, they can crawl into my lap. One comes and lies down in my lap, but PLEASE do NOT pet me! If I try to pet her, she up and leaves! That is Emmie. Zarita the longhair, is on meds for heart failure, and has to be picked up for her syringe of medication. She makes me come and get her; no coming close enough to pick up! Bonnie the 'baby' (4 yrs now) is so shy I always have to go and pick her up.

the turning of his head away from you usually just means 'I'm not going to look at you", I know you're going to do something that I will allow, but am not real happy about. That said, I could be wrong, and maybe he just wants you to pay attention to him! Just keep trying out behaviors and you will learn a lot. The dog's position and demeanor mean so much.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Dogs tend to stare a lot in general. lol It can be for a lot of reasons. Sometimes because they need something, out of curiosity about what we're saying/doing or it can be just because they want attention from us. While we may have other things to do in our day to day lives, theirs pretty much revolve around us so they're often waiting for us to give them attention or they're just looking at what we're doing. 

If he's had his basic needs met I wouldn't worry too much. I don't know how long you've had him, but I'm sure with time you'll learn to read his body language and know what he means.  Every time I see my dogs stare for no reason like that, I just tend to talk to them, give them a cuddle or play with them briefly and they're happy. hehe


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Piper stares at me all the time. We have always thought it was because she was lost when she was rescued. While our other two are family dogs, she is clearly more attached to me.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Both mine stare at me. They're both rescues. I tend to anthropomorphize their behavior so when they just stand and stare, I figure it's because they want attention and they can't physically ASK for it like a human person would. 

They also respond differently when I pick them up. Tango (who was abused as a teenaged dog) will do what I call his pancake move....he just crouches and flattens himself as close to the floor as he can. Jazz on the other hand, when I reach for her, lifts her front paws off the ground to make it easier for me to grab her. That's if I'm reaching down from a standing position. If I'm sitting or crouched on the floor, Tango will run right up to me and practically leap into my hand. Jazz on the other hand just stands there and waits. 

Dogs are weird lol! They have varied behaviors and personalities just like humans. I really enjoy the process of figuring out what they are trying to say to me.


----------



## Julia D SF (Jul 16, 2020)

Courage's Mommy said:


> I find it disconcerting sometimes that Courage stares at me all the time, mostly because I don't know what to do for him. I don't know if he's hungry, or if he wants to be petted or what!
> 
> What does he want from me when he stares? :dontknow:


My dog Pepper does that. She is checking on me to see if I’m all right. She also gets an emotional charge of wellbeing looking at me. I make her happy. Sometimes I catch her just staring. So I stare back. She never looks away first. I do. So while I write or watch tv, Pepper watches. But she also snoozes a lot under covers. It’s love!


----------



## Paco's mom (Apr 22, 2020)

Both of my dogs (Chi and Puggle) stare at me sometimes. The Chi seems to stare the most if I'm in the kitchen, so I think some of that is about food! I feel like they are seeking reassurance or looking to bond with me. They definitely like it if I look back at them or give them attention. Paco (the chi) will always stop staring if I pick him up or put him on my lap, and he LOVES to be picked up by myself or my wife. He is nervous though accepting if other people pick him up.


----------

